# 536 881800. 8/27”



## Big Block Dave (Oct 28, 2021)

I’m getting my hands on a free 8 hp 27” craftsman through a friend.. model 536 881800.

When I look up the manual online it says it’s a 206 cc Briggs. This can’t possibly be 8 hp?

Your thoughts?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Can't imagine a 27" machine has a 206cc engine from the factory, 206 cc is approx. 5 to 6HP and 9.5 ft/lbs torque.

Perhaps the manual you looked up is for a smaller machine.


----------



## Big Block Dave (Oct 28, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Can't imagine a 27" machine has a 206cc engine from the factory, 206 cc is approx. 5 to 6HP and 9.5 ft/lbs torque.
> 
> Perhaps the manual you looked up is for a smaller machine.











Engine Specifications; Auger Drive Belt; Chain Lubrication; Snow Thrower - Craftsman 536.8818 Operator's Manual [Page 19]


Craftsman 536.8818 Manual Online: engine specifications, Auger Drive Belt, Chain Lubrication, Snow Thrower. Horsepower 8 Hp Displacement 206 Cc Bore 68Mm (2.677 In.) Stroke 56Mm (2.205 In.) Gasoline 3 Quarts Capacity (Unleaded) Oil Capacity (18 Oz Capacity) 5W30 Spark Plug: Champion...




www.manualslib.com


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I vote misprint.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Big Block Dave said:


> I’m getting my hands on a free 8 hp 27” craftsman through a friend.. model 536 881800.
> 
> When I look up the manual online it says it’s a 206 cc Briggs. This can’t possibly be 8 hp?
> 
> Your thoughts?


My small frame Simplicity 860 has a 206cc 8hp B+S. engine is a 12E394 Its been absolutely great.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Either it's not a 8HP, 27 inch machine, or you have the wrong number in the model#.


----------



## Big Block Dave (Oct 28, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Either it's not a 8HP, 27 inch machine, or you have the wrong number in the model#.


I read it right off the picture on the tag on the machine. 

I googled the manual for that part #

This is a link to the page in the manual Engine Specifications; Auger Drive Belt; Chain Lubrication - Craftsman 536.8818 Operator's Manual [Page 19] | ManualsLib


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The engine for that model blower is a Briggs 12E114-0268E, a 8hp OHV engine. It is right there in the manual.


----------



## Big Block Dave (Oct 28, 2021)

deezlfan said:


> The engine for that model blower is a Briggs 12E114-0268E, a 8hp OHV engine. It is right there in the manual.


Yes I understand exactly what it says, and I’m able to read. It also says it’s a 206cc… that doesn’t seem like enough displacement to make that power based on conventional wisdom.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

8hp is not possible with the old flat head engines at that displacement but an OHV engine is quite a bit more advanced. I'm surprised that it has a HP rating anyway as most manufacturers were switching to torque ratings around that time.


----------



## Big Block Dave (Oct 28, 2021)

deezlfan said:


> 8hp is not possible with the old flat head engines at that displacement but an OHV engine is quite a bit more advanced. I'm surprised that it has a HP rating anyway as most manufacturers were switching to torque ratings around that time.


Thats exactly what I’m getting at. My Ariens compact 24 has a 208cc OHV Briggs advertised at 9 ft lb. no way that thing makes 8hp.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I agree, wishful thinking by B&S marketing folks.



https://movingsnow.com/2008/cc-to-hp-conversion-update/


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

In post #5 I show the engine exists and gave the stamping number. As in this case, the first two numbers are "12" which is engine displacement in cubic inches. Does it make 8 hp? Dyno it.  Model year previous it was 7.5 hp. Works great on a 24 inch machine, maybe not so much on 27.


----------



## Big Block Dave (Oct 28, 2021)

Darby said:


> In post #5 I show the engine exists and gave the stamping number. As in this case, the first two numbers are "12" which is engine displacement in cubic inches. Does it make 8 hp? Dyno it.  Model year previous it was 7.5 hp. Works great on a 24 inch machine, maybe not so much on 27.


The dyno I have access to would not know how to measure a measley 7 hp 

I know the engine exists… I know it says 8 hp on it. I also know the manual says it’s 206 ccs. 12 cubic inches is 196ccs from what I can see.

it’s really quite simple… does anyone think this 206 cc engine really makes 8hp???


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

No


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Big Block Dave said:


> does anyone think this 206 cc engine really makes 8hp???


Maybe with a hi compression piston, some fluent headwork, timing advance and some 112 fuel...
Stock...no.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Well whatever HP you folks decides it makes, a 206cc briggs has worked great on my 24 inch machine for 18 years. Thrown plenty of snow. Good motor imo.
i know, we're talking 27 inches with OP. ymmv


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Sure, my Predator 212cc works fine on my Arians 24 inch as well ......

I would question on a 27 inch ..... 

But a 206cc is not 8HP that I am aware.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Sure, my Predator 212cc works fine on my Arians 24 inch as well ......
> 
> I would question on a 27 inch .....
> 
> But a 206cc is not 8HP that I am aware.


no doubt, they play with optimistic numbers.
7.5 is what b+s says in the 2007 engine sales catalog the intek 206cc makes. wow bad sentence structure


----------



## Big Block Dave (Oct 28, 2021)

As it is, Im not impressed with the 208 on my 2010 Ariens Compact 24. This machine is free, so of course Im going to grab it, but I just cant help but think the 8 hp rating sticker on it is a lie.


----------



## Big Block Dave (Oct 28, 2021)

sledman8002002 said:


> Maybe with a hi compression piston, some fluent headwork, timing advance and some 112 fuel...
> Stock...no.


I'll grab 5 gallons of VP c16


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

You can run 87 octane in this 
https://www.briggsracing.com/racing-engines/206


----------

